# Red Hook waterfront loses its abandoned trolley cars



## editor (Feb 17, 2014)

Real shame to see these go - and their future doesn't look too good either. 











They'd been left on the waterfront after a proposed historic line failed to materialise and have been slowly rusting away ever since.

More: http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-fut...ars-from-the-red-hook-waterfront-in-brooklyn/


----------

